# Happy Birthday bethzaring



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 30, 2013)

Hope you have a bright and colorful day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh no!  I missed it!

Happy Birthday, Beth!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Beth!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy birthday to you.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Beth!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks All. Am off to a good start; just got back from swimming and am about to leave for Taos Cow for Ice Cream. But the best part will be later, when I *go to my sisters' house for a birthday dinner.*  I've never been able to say that before.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Beth!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 30, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> .... But the best part will be later, when I *go to my sisters' house for a birthday dinner.*  I've never been able to say that before.








  That sounds like the best birthday gift of all!  Enjoy tonight.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Hoot (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------

